# Grilled Shrimp



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 30, 2020)

Just a little appetizer


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks tasty. What was the marinade?


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 30, 2020)

Looks delicious.......... 

 Steve H
 bet it's hatch Chili's lmao


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 30, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Looks tasty. What was the marinade?


I used this.  Was OK but had better. 









						Margarita Grilled Shrimp Skewers - How to Grill Perfect Shrimp!
					

Margarita Grilled Shrimp Skewers loaded with flavor & charred to perfection. A 5-star grilled shrimp recipe complete with the best shrimp marinade!




					www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 30, 2020)

Used this for sauce.  Good stuff.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 bookmarked to try later.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Used this for sauce.  Good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 460912


Never seen that, which is no wonder since I'm a Yankee!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 30, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Never seen that, which is no wonder since I'm a Yankee!


Fisher's is a private owned store.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Fisher's is a private owned store.


Kind of figured. Thanks


----------

